# Spiral: Der erste Trailer zum neuen Saw-Film sorgt für Spannung



## Darkmoon76 (5. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiral: Der erste Trailer zum neuen Saw-Film sorgt für Spannung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spiral: Der erste Trailer zum neuen Saw-Film sorgt für Spannung*


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Februar 2020)

Den letzten Saw-Film fand ich ziemlich gelungen. Aber die Reihe sollte doch langsam mal für beendet erklärt werden.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (5. Februar 2020)

Klar, Horrorfilme sind meistens günstig und entsprechend schnell einmal rentabel, aber herrscht immer noch so ein grosser Bedarf an Saw-Filmen? Generell habe ich sowieso den Eindruck, dass sich das Horrorgenre wieder mehr vom Tortureporn wegbewegt hat.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (6. Februar 2020)

sich auf youtube die 15 min makaberen Todesmaschine ansehen und schon hat man den ganzen film gesehen, jedenfalls das wofür die meisten leute ihn schauen wollen.


----------



## Texer (6. Februar 2020)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> jedenfalls das wofür die meisten leute ihn schauen wollen.



Ich mag die Geschichte.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2020)

Texer schrieb:


> Ich mag die Geschichte.


... das sagen auch die Leute, die die Dialoge und Story in einem Porno toll finden.  

Also ... nichts gegen Pornos! 

Aber ich denke SAW lebt(e) primär von seinen Gore-Szenen.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2020)

Ich werde es schauen - habe mir den Rest bisher ja auch angetan. 
Aber Chris Rock in einer ernsten Rolle?


----------



## Texer (7. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ich denke SAW lebt(e) primär von seinen Gore-Szenen.



Dann kannst Du nicht denken  .


----------

